# No medium found errors

## JKosta

I receive this message at boot time:

```
journalctl -xb | grep medium

Error was encountered while opening journal files: Invalid argument

Mai 14 16:58:33 genkosta systemd-udevd[4352]: error: /dev/sdd: No medium found

Mai 14 16:58:33 genkosta systemd-udevd[4352]: error: /dev/sdb: No medium found

Mai 14 16:58:33 genkosta systemd-udevd[4352]: error: /dev/sde: No medium found

Mai 14 16:58:33 genkosta systemd-udevd[4352]: error: /dev/sdc: No medium found
```

I want to get rid of this annoying message.

----------

## eccerr0r

Are these a multi-slot card reader with no cards plugged in?

----------

## JKosta

Maybe.

I don't know what media belongs to /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd.

My hard drive is located at /dev/sda.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JKosta,

dmesg will tell.  Put your dmesg on a pastebin.

----------

## JKosta

NeddySeagoon,

The dmesg's output is here:

http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=RGujTyTp

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JKosta,

```
[    0.965098] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=163f, idProduct=1611

[    0.965103] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    0.965105] usb 1-3: Product: USB2.0 Reader

[    0.965107] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: AVEX

...

[    1.969482] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     AVEX     AX1611        CF 1.9C PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    1.969689] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    1.971870] scsi 2:0:0:1: Direct-Access     AVEX     AX1611        MS 1.9C PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    1.972052] sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    1.975025] scsi 2:0:0:2: Direct-Access     AVEX     AX1611    MMC/SD 1.9C PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    1.975191] sd 2:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    1.978634] scsi 2:0:0:3: Direct-Access     AVEX     AX1611        SM 1.9C PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    1.978830] sd 2:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0
```

Thats a four slot card reader.  At least, its a four slot chip.  If you are an a laptop, not all the slots may be fitted.

```
[    1.986354] sd 2:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    2.010139] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    2.013231] sd 2:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    2.014107] sd 2:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

There are its 4 LUNs on the same device.

```
Mai 14 16:58:33 genkosta systemd-udevd[4352]: error: /dev/sdd: No medium found

Mai 14 16:58:33 genkosta systemd-udevd[4352]: error: /dev/sdb: No medium found

Mai 14 16:58:33 genkosta systemd-udevd[4352]: error: /dev/sde: No medium found

Mai 14 16:58:33 genkosta systemd-udevd[4352]: error: /dev/sdc: No medium found
```

No medium found in not an error for a removable media device, its a normal operating state ... unless you know it has media inserted of course.

The error message is in error by classifying a normal operating state as an error.

----------

## JKosta

NeddySeagoon, 

My PC is a desktop.

There is no way to hide these messages in gentoo?

----------

## eccerr0r

I'd imagine these are benign.  Probably have to hack the code to make it go away, but first: do you have any special rules in your udev.conf that perhaps accesses the drives?

On the other hand, I do not seem to receive these errors in systemd or openrc for my USB multislot readers - I don't have special configs for udev to view these disks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JKosta,

Are you trying to auto mount these devices?

The errors are harmless.

----------

## JKosta

eccerr0r,

I have no special rules in my udev.conf:

```
jribeiro@genkosta ~ $ cat /etc/udev/udev.conf 

# see udev.conf(5) for details

#udev_log="info"
```

I dont know if the message is benign but I do know that it's completely futile.

----------

## JKosta

NeddySeagoon,

I'm not trying to auto mount these devices. I never use them.

I want a truly silent boot.

I want to use plymouth but its hard to make it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JKosta,

There is a kernel command line parameter for a silent boot.  You get nothing on the console after Unpacking the kernel ....

Try  quiet

Its intended for a framebuffer console, so the messages do not disturb the graphic.

----------

## JKosta

NeddySeagoon,

I have this parameter set:

```
jribeiro@genkosta ~ $ grep -v "#" /etc/default/grub 

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_TIMEOUT=10

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep

GRUB_VIDEO_BACKEND="vbe"

GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT="gfxterm"

GRUB_GFXMODE="1920x1080x32"

```

The graphic is completely disturbed by the messages, it lasts about two seconds.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JKosta,

Something is probing those devices.

There are no errors in dmesg.

I suspect its a systemd set up thing but I don't use systemd, so I can't help further.

If it was the kernel there would be more in dmesg.

----------

## JKosta

NeddySeagoon,

Thank you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JKosta,

Long shot ...

Do you have those devices listed in /etc/fstab ?

----------

## JKosta

NeddySeagoon, 

Negative:

```
jribeiro@genkosta ~ $ grep -v "#" /etc/fstab 

/dev/sda10      /      btrfs      defaults 0 0

/dev/sda1      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda2               /media/dados ext4 rw,users,relatime,data=ordered 0 0
```

----------

